# Interior Trim and Laminated Wood Flooring



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Southern Style Custom Trim LLC If anyones building a new home or even a remodel we can do anything from basic trim to custom. We also install Laminated Wood Flooring. Mostly work around Okloosa, Walton,Bay County areas. If anyone needs any work done give me a holler. Mickey 373-8969 plenty of references if requested.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Mickey does great work and reasonable prices too.:usaflag


----------

